# [Hardware] Capacité disques durs (résolu)

## ghoti

Salut !

Avant de faire des recherches pointues, je vous soumets cette curiosité :

1. Deux disques Hitachi identiques HDS722516VLSA80 de 160 Go en /dev/sdc et /dev/sdd.

Un fdisk -l donne les capacités suivantes (en octets):

 *Quote:*   

> 164.695.473.664
> 
> 164.696.555.520
> 
> Différence : 1.081.856 octets

 

A priori, rien d'inquiétant : l'un des disques comporte peut-être quelques secteurs marqués comme physiquement défectueux.

Seulement, voilà :

2. Deux disques Western Digital identiques WD6400AAK de 640 Go en /dev/sda et /dev/sdb.

Un fdisk -l donne les capacités suivantes (en octets):

 *Quote:*   

> 640.135.028.736
> 
> 640.133.946.880
> 
> Différence : 1.081.856 octets

 

Pont sud : ICH9R

Alors : hasard ou bien raison technique (par exemple liée aux capacités RAID) ou bien c'est moi qui déc*****e ?

[EDIT] typoLast edited by ghoti on Mon Jul 07, 2008 9:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye peut-être de jouer ces chiffres au loto  :Razz: .

Oui, je vais aller me coucher.

----------

## nonas

Disk /dev/sdc: 37.0 GB, 37019566080 bytes

Disk /dev/sdd: 37.0 GB, 37019566080 bytes

Différence : 0   :Laughing: 

Disques achetés le même jour (pas bien !), sur la même machine, contrôleur Promise PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378). (un peu la flemme de les mettre sur l'ICH5 pour voir si y'a une différence) ^_^"

Pas de raid du tout chez moi.

----------

## Oupsman

Même différence chez moi, sdb apparait plus gros. Raid 1 avec le driver MD.

Intéressant comme constatation.

----------

## ghoti

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Même différence chez moi

 

Tu veux dire que tu as aussi exactement 1.081.856 octets de différence ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Oupsman

Oui, exactement la même valeur. Disques Hitachi Desktar Sata 250 Go achetés dans la même commande chez Matériel.net.

----------

## ghoti

Vraiment bizarre, cette histoire : je viens d'intervertir mes 2 WD640 et depuis, les capacités affichées sont identiques (640.133.946.880) !

Par contre, rien à faire pour les Hitachi : j'ai beau les inverser et les changer de port (j'en ai 8!), la différence subsiste.

Bon, c'est pas grave mais ça m'intrigue ...

----------

## kwenspc

Surprenant en effet. Pour voir j'ai essayé avec les miens en RAID soft aussi. Mais fdisk donne exactement la même taille pour les deux.

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, on connaissait les hommes qui "portent" plus d'un coté que de l'autre, mais alors les geeks en RAID qui portent plus sur le disque 0 ou le 1...    :Razz: 

Oui oui, je   :Arrow:   :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Tiens, on connaissait les hommes qui "portent" plus d'un coté que de l'autre, mais alors les geeks en RAID qui portent plus sur le disque 0 ou le 1...    

 

Excellente celle-là  :Wink: . J'ai éclaté de rire en la lisant   :Laughing:  !

Bon, blague à part, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui t'arrive, surtout que comme un con j'ai regardé sur mon mini-serveur, et je me suis affolé en voyant le résultat. après je me suis rappelé que j'avais un 80 Go et un 160 Go...

 :Arrow:   [ ]

Au bureau sur ma machine, 2 disques Seagate SATA 250 Go sur un ICH8R : aucun souci, ils sont strictement identiques.

----------

## ghoti

Je fais remonter ce vieux topic car je pense avoir trouvé la solution :

En fait, l'un de mes disques Hitachi avait une HPA activée (Hardware Protected Area).

Il s'agit d'une zone protégée prévue par le standard ATA et qui n'est rapportée ni par l'OS ni même par le BIOS !

A l'origine, elle était prévue pour permettre aux distributeurs de PC d'y stocker des outils de diagnostic ou de récupération.

Il est possible d'agir sur cette zone avec l'option "-N" de hdparm.

Tout est maintenant rentré dans l'ordre et le disque a retrouvé sa pleine capacité !

Encore un mystère résolu !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

Merci pour l'info. Tu as bien fait de faire remonter ce topic, j'ai éclaté de rire avec les réponses d'El_Goretto et d'Anigel.

----------

